
Ask HN: Apple unable to send an SMS with 2FA code. Options? - koevet
I apologize if this is not a relevant &#x27;Ask HN&#x27; post, but I&#x27;m running out of options. I&#x27;ll remove it straight away, if told to do so.<p>3 days ago I have installed High Sierra on my MacBook Pro and enabled 2 factors authentication for my Apple ID. As I don&#x27;t have any other Apple device, I requested that the security code would be sent to my Swiss mobile number.<p>All went well. Immediately after, I had to reinstall High Sierra because I made a mistake in naming the home folder (which would break my backup and renaming a home folder doesn&#x27;t basically work on OSX) and my nightmare started. Basically, Apple ID is no longer sending the security code to my Swiss mobile number, therefore I&#x27;m logged out of iCloud: can&#x27;t access my docs, can&#x27;t install any paid app on my 2.500 Euro computer.<p>Contacted Apple in the US and all they could tell me was to wait 24 hours because maybe &quot;it will work tomorrow&quot;. 24 hours later the problem persisted, called Apple in Ireland and they told me that they would &quot;escalate to an engineer&quot; and that would take 3 more days.<p>This is completely unacceptable from a 800 Billions US$ capitalization company. They are unable to send a SMS (a technology that has been around since 1992) or even to call me. They can&#x27;t disable TFA from their end. All they can do is to tell me to wait for an unknown amount of time.<p>What are my options at this point? I can download the applications that I need for work from any pirate web site, but this is so crazy that I thought that maybe some Apple engineer who stumbled on HN may take mercy on my case.<p>Thanks!
======
bartvk
If I go to appleid.apple.com and log in, it sends a verification code to my
iPad. It also displays a link "Didn't get a verification code?" where you can
request it to send an SMS. Does that work for you?

